# Describe socionics relationship



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Her
She is vain. She does not see the consequences of her actions.. She cn be a little obsessed with relationship. She is outspoken and she can plan things out.

Me
I am very chilled. I try to stay out of much chaos as possible. I can be confrontational, but it is not myt style. I do not come across as assertive, I can be, but I am not.

Her view

She views me as someone who needs help. She view me as having little sympathy for serious things and make a joke out of it. She does not understand my intentions sometimes. 

Y view
I view her as a lllittle narcissistic at points. I think question her morality, but it is through her actions that I question. She does not make sense to me, but nor I to her. I view her life style as kind of dishonest and attention seeking instead of doing for you.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

first you have to learn the types. Then you have to humble yourself.


----------

